# 6. Borkum Beach Race



## heinerfett (19. August 2010)

*Jetzt endlich ein Klassiker im Terminkalender der Mountainbiker.*

Wir sind stolz, auf Borkum das nordwestlichste Mountainbikerennen Deutschlands veranstalten zu können. Der Kurs ist anspruchsvoll, aber für jeden zu schaffen. Wer die sportliche Herausforderung im Hochseeklima sucht, sollte unbedingt teilnehmen. Für die ganz schnellen gibt es auch noch attraktive Preise. Und ausserdem ist Borkum immer eine Reise wert.

*Info und Video unter www.borkum-beachrace.de*

*Die Überschüsse des Rennens werden wie immer einem gemeinnützigen Zweck gespendet.*


----------



## wulfhoop (30. August 2010)

So, nachdem ich schon seit 2 Jahren mitfahren wollte ist jetzt die Anmeldung raus. Da ich über das Hotel Angebot (www.hotel-rummeni.de) mit gebucht habe, hoffe ich das alles gut klappt. Gibt es denn eine Teilnehmerliste?

Das wird bestimmt ein nettes Event so zum Saisonabschluß (MTB) und Saisoneröffnung (Crosser).

Gruß
Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (1. September 2010)

ich kann nur jedem empfehlen in Borkum dieses Rennen zu fahren !

alles anders als üblich  - sogar die gemeinschaftlich gute Stimmung im Anschluß !

leider kann ich nicht dabei sein - aber nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder !!!!!

viel Spaß und angenehmes Wetter - Grüße aus Düsseldorf


----------



## oelfuss (6. September 2010)

Moin zusammen habe ne Frage an Heiner...
Wird die Teilnehmerliste in Emden und Eemshaven hinterlegt ? Ich habe gehört die Teilnehmer könnten dann etwas vergünstigt mit der Fähre fahren ?! bzw das Bike günstiger transportieren ?!
Wir sehen uns beim Rennen 
Gruss Oelfuss


----------



## pseikow (7. September 2010)

Bin auch dabei. =)

Reisen noch mehr Leute aus Rostock an? Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun.

@ oelfuss: Faehre sollte kostenlos sein. Steht auf der Website. Im Preis enthalten, genau wie das "Abhecheln am Strand". Scheinen lustige Gesellen zu sein. ^^

Start, *18.09.2010,* ca. 14 Uhr

Strandsauna auf der Nordseeinsel Borkum.
Mindestteilnahmealter 17 Jahre

GebÃ¼hr 25,00 â¬
Die StartgebÃ¼hr umfasst folgende Leistungen:

_Abhecheln _am Strand 
_Kostenlose Verpflegung _wÃ¤hrend des Rennens mit Isotonischen GetrÃ¤nken und Bananen / Riegel 
_Saunagang_ nach dem Rennen (HandtÃ¼cher bitte selbst mitbringen)
_Massage _fÃ¼r die gestressten Beine
_Pastaparty_, Pasta bis zum Abwinken incl. ein GetrÃ¤nk nach Wahl 
Lagerfeuer mit Music 
*Teilnehmer mÃ¼ssen fÃ¼r den Renntag keine Kurtaxe zahlen!!*


----------



## FLO HH (7. September 2010)

Kostenlos???Das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich,oder???


----------



## oelfuss (7. September 2010)

Also kostenlos können wir echt vergessen, es geht maximal um vergünstigungen... na mal abwarten was Heiner schreibt. Schön das sich auch Fahrer aus Rostock angemeldet haben.....es spricht sich also langsam herum mit dieser Veranstaltung die uns alles abverlangen wird...Oelfuss


----------



## pseikow (7. September 2010)

FLO HH schrieb:


> Kostenlos???Das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich,oder???



Nun, scheint so, als ob es da tatsaechlich nicht eindeutig ist: 

Nach  Eingang der Überweisung senden wir Dir eine email, welche Dir die  Teilnahme und den Zahlungseingang bestätigt. Unter Vorlage der Anmeldung  bekommst Du bei der Fährlinie AG-Ems (www.ag-ems.de) einen Rabatt für die Fahrradbeförderung. 
Wir freuen uns auf Deine Teilnahme und hoffen auf schönes Wetter und gute Laune.​


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (10. September 2010)

geile Sache... würd evtl. gern mit dem Crosser kommen. Gibts auf Borkum ne UCI-Niederlassung?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2010)

auf sand sind breite reifen sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## heinerfett (11. September 2010)

Moin zusammen,

sorry für die etwas späte Antwort. Also Personen- und Fahrradtransport sind ermäßigt. Am Renntag müsst Ihr keine Kurtaxe zahlen.
Bitte beachten. Wichtig!!! Auf dem Katamaran dürfen Räder nur in einer Tasche oder Bikekoffer transportiert werden. Sonst nehmen Sie die Teile nicht mit. Auf der normalen Fähre ist der Transport kein Problem.
Reifen sollten mindestens 2.2 Zoll sein. Profil brauchts nicht so viel. Also keinen Mud Marry oder dergleichen, aber wer will....;=)

Hoffen auf passables Wetter und gute Laune Eurerseits.

Gruß
Heiner
der Pulsbegrenzer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (12. September 2010)

Moin Heiner
Erstmal muß ich als Grenzländer von NL mal wieder Achtung zeigen,das ihr als einzige MTB Organastion der BRD mal wieder in Borkum einen Beachrace veranstaltet.Ich hoffe das Beachrennen an Popularität in Deutschland zunimmt.

Der Beachmarathon in Hoek van Holland(http://www.beachbiking.nl/ ) ist eigentlich abhängig von der Südwestströmung.Dann kann man die Sportart  auch mit Wind-Biking übersetzen
Trotz allen: Das Wetter wird in Borkum ein paar Grad kühler werden,aber dafür habt ihr als Ausgleich `die Dünen`


----------



## Duala (19. September 2010)

War wieder ein tolles Rennen und selbst der Wettergott hat ein einsehen, Danke an das Orgateam


----------



## pseikow (19. September 2010)

Platz 28 =)

Super cooles Rennen! 
Bin beeindruckt. Mein erstes Race und gleich so ein Mords-Spaß.

Vielen Dank an die Sponsoren und Veranstalter, die dieses gemeinschaftliche Rennen möglich gemacht haben. 
Auch ein Lob an die Anfeuer-Leute und -Ladies mit den köstlichen Getränken und co. ;P´ 

Schade, dass es das letzte mal stattfand. Die Strecke ist wirklich wie im Bilderbuch. Schön abwechslungsreich, nur der Gegenwind war fies. (Rückenwind war ok. ^^)


----------



## Tristero (20. September 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Platz 28 =)
> 
> Super cooles Rennen!
> Bin beeindruckt. Mein erstes Race und gleich so ein Mords-Spaß.
> ...



Schließe mich dem Lob an die Orga vorbehaltlos an: war spitze!

War auch mein erstes Rennen und würde gerne wieder kommen. Zumal ich jetzt weiß, was man alles anders machen muss...

Warum soll's das Rennen nicht mehr geben?


----------



## wulfhoop (20. September 2010)

Was 'nen schönes Event!! Bin echt froh dieses Jahr dabei gewesen zu sein. Habe ja schon viele Rennen/Marathons mitgemacht - aber dieser hier gehört ganz weit nach oben auf die Liste der Rennen die man mal mitgemacht haben sollte!! 
Klasse Orga mit viel Herzblut und Idealismus - Chapeau würde der alte Franzose sagen. 
Persönlich war es auch ein Highlight, nach miserabler Vorbereitung, durch Erkältung u "Rücken" gehandicapt, pflügten mein Kumpel und ich durch den Sand und den Wind / Sturm. Immer auf der Jagd nach den Lizenzlern. Letztendlich ziemlich erfolgreich.

Sollte das Rennen nächstes Jahr stattfinden - ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Steff

P.S. HAt schon jmd Fotos gesehen ??


----------



## heinerfett (20. September 2010)

Moin Jungs,

also erst einmal recht herzlichen Dank für Eure warmen Worte.
Wir hatten ja ein riesiges Glück mit dem Wetter.
Ob das Rennen nochmal in dieser Form gestartet wird, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Ist nun doch mal eine Menge Arbeit so etwas nebenbei zu organisieren. Wenn sich neue Jungs finden, werden wir natürlich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Ist ja doch irgendwie unser Baby. Auf jeden Fall gibt es die vereinfachte Form ohne viel Brimborium ganz sicher. 2 Pfosten im Sand und dann zählt nur noch das Muskelfett. Eine Frage der Ehre eben. Danach ist eine feucht fröhliche Runde nicht ausgeschlossen.
Die ersten Bilder gibt es auf unserer Seite. Der Fotograf hat aber irgendwo im Netz einen webspace, von welchem dann alle Fotos in maximaler Auflösung herunter geladen werden können. Den Link geben wir dann auf unserer Seite bekannt.

Gruß
Heiner
der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelfuss (21. September 2010)

Tach zusammen
Ich muss sagen auf der Insel lässt sich etwas bewegen....auch Btb`s am Strand, es war eine tolle Veranstaltung an der auch ich zum ersten mal teilgenommen habe und ich möchte nicht glauben das es die letzte Veranstaltung in dieser Form war. Ich weiß das ehrenamtlicher Einsatz immer etwas undankbares ist aber hey schaut euch doch mal an von wo die Fahrer alle anreisen.....und an diesem We. nicht zum Volleyball Meilenlauf oder Buggy fahren....nein zu eurem Mtb-Beachrace !!!! Ich hoffe das Heiner, Gerda, Klaas und alle Beteiligten vom Orga Team nochmals über ihr "Baby" nachdenken....
Gruss
Ingo.......aus Solingen


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Oktober 2010)

Macht weiter, sonst kann ich nächstes Jahr nicht zum ersten Mal mitfahren - wäre doch schade ;-)

Bin auch bei einem 2-Pfosten-Rennen dabei!


----------



## wulfhoop (12. April 2011)

Gibts denn schon sowas wie ne Planung für das BBR in 2011 - auch wenn man sich "nur" privat zum Saisonausklang trifft?

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Tristero (11. Juni 2011)

wulfhoop schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon sowas wie ne Planung für das BBR in 2011 - auch wenn man sich "nur" privat zum Saisonausklang trifft?
> 
> Gruß
> Steff



Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Dorsic (29. Juni 2011)

Ist die Fähre wirklich für Teilnehmer des Beach Rennens kostenfrei?? Würd mich auch interessieren. Findet der event dieses Jahr wieder statt?


----------



## heinerfett (29. Juni 2011)

Moin an alle Beachrace-Freunde.

Wie schon letztes Jahr angekündigt, wird es dieses Jahr kein offizielles Rennen mit Startgebühr, Preisen oder Zeitmessung geben. Da der Aufwand für unser sehr kleines Orga-Team doch recht beträchtlich ist und wir gerade in der Saison arbeitstechnisch sehr eingespannt sind, haben wir uns entschlossen, das Rennen erst mal pausieren zu lassen. Aber so ganz wollen wir es auch nicht ruhen lassen. Es wird mit Sicherheit zwei Pfosten im Sand als Start/Ziel-Bereich geben. Die Strecke kennen ja die meisten. Es werden 3 Runden gefahren. Ein Rennen um die Ehre eben.  Danach wird dann noch in einer netten Location abgefeiert und wir haben hoffentlich eine Menge Spaß gehabt. Der Termin wird auf unserer Homepage noch bekannt gegeben.

Bis dahin viel Spaß auf dem Bike
Euer Pulsbegrenzer
Heiner


----------

